# Platinum tools



## GR91 (Feb 4, 2017)

Just wondering if any of you have any experience with Platinum brand tools? Good or bad.


----------



## 503 Newb (Mar 27, 2017)

*Ditto: Platinum Drywall Tools Info Wanted*

Looking for reviews. They seem to be very reasonably priced. They are flying out of ebay. Says 5 year warranty. Company website looked a little hokey. Advise out there? How do they compare to other brands? Thanks in Advance.


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Being so new to the market, we can only speculate on their durability. There is a video of their taper being run on youtube and photos of the flatbox being used on Al's FB page. Their design looks exactly like the older version of Level5. With Level5 improving the design of their tools, their prices have gone up leaving a niche in the market (lowest price). Did Level5 older patents run out or did Platinum aquire them? With Al's being the only dealer that appears to be selling Platinum tools I wonder if they are affiliated. Al's and Platinum are both in the Minneapolis area.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wb_BJjHYZyU
https://www.facebook.com/AlsTapingTools


----------



## ApeBomb (Nov 8, 2017)

I ordered one and it just got here. First impression was that it feels light and it came with a nice made in china sticker.

The anodized finish feels like and with a little lubricant the pressure plate moves nicely.

The springs just hook to the back plate, I wish they looked more secure but they do feel secure and the pressure plate opens wide for cleaning.

Also fits most major brand handles

itll probably be a week before I can try it out but will post again about how it functions

If you have any questions about the box itself i can answer it


----------



## AaronFalls44 (Dec 11, 2017)

gopherstateguy said:


> Being so new to the market, we can only speculate on their durability. There is a video of their taper being run on youtube and photos of the flatbox being used on Al's FB page. Their design looks exactly like the older version of Level5. With Level5 improving the design of their tools, their prices have gone up leaving a niche in the market (lowest price). Did Level5 older patents run out or did Platinum aquire them? With Al's being the only dealer that appears to be selling Platinum tools I wonder if they are affiliated. Al's and Platinum are both in the Minneapolis area.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wb_BJjHYZyU
> https://www.facebook.com/AlsTapingTools


Thats really good info. Thanks!


----------

